# Long Tractor - Determining the Model, other issues



## Patriotwth (Oct 26, 2018)

I am looking at buying an old Long tractor that has been sitting outside for several years. First I'm trying to determine the model and year, I see many that have 460, 360, painted on them, but not this one. Can anyone tell me how to find this out, and any other info, HP, etc.
Also, it needs some work, engine runs good, but needs a water pump, alternator, ignition switch, and a few other things. The power steering is working, but lots of play in the steering when riding, the links going into, and out of, the power steering hydraulic cylinder seem to move around a lot, but not sure if that is the problem. Trying to determine if this is worth the investment, of course price dependent.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Pop up to the manuals tab, go to page two, and download the Long 360-460-510 series manual. It will put you on the track of sorting the model, and more importantly being able to identify parts.

I suspect what you have is a Long 460 or 510. But that is based on my counting three fuel injector lines, which may be the wrong count.


----------



## Patriotwth (Oct 26, 2018)

RC Wells said:


> Pop up to the manuals tab, go to page two, and download the Long 360-460-510 series manual. It will put you on the track of sorting the model, and more importantly being able to identify parts.
> 
> I suspect what you have is a Long 460 or 510. But that is based on my counting three fuel injector lines, which may be the wrong count.


Thanks and yes there are 3 fuel injector lines. looking at the manual, definitely looks a lot like the 460 or 510, but not sure how to differentiate. I will keep looking.


----------

